# Looking for Harbor/Island photos



## ddonner (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been wandering Google Maps and became interested in Rodrigues Island (Last stop before Australia after leaving Madagascar). It seems to be well supplied with autos, pavement, buildings and small fishing vessles -- all of which must have been shipped in. It also used to be British Ruled (abandoned in the East of Suez evacuations, I assume). Anyone have any tales or photos? 
(I do note that I manage to return to this site only occasionally, but will check in now and again).
Thanks. Don


----------

